# Software



## crf8 (Nov 20, 2019)

Does anyone know the name of the free Sony sponsored program that allows a Sony RAW file to be converted to a TIF?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Nov 20, 2019)

Maybe something here?


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 21, 2019)

Don’t know Sony but you could look at DNG converter


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 21, 2019)

Sony Imaging Edge: Exporting images into the JPEG or TIFF format (developing images) | How to use | Imaging Edge (Remote/Viewer/Edit) | Sony
or
Capture One: Photo Editing Software for Sony Cameras | Capture One (for Sony)


----------



## crf8 (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks I think imaging edge is what I was looking for.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------

